# Non-responsive CA with PCD process



## Tom333 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello all experienced PCD users,

I am trying to be patient at getting my PCD date after my ED. I have confirmed that my 1M has passed customs and VPC as of 9/28/11. 

My CA has been little help on keeping me updated. I called the PCD center to get a date for my redelivery but they told me that I have to contact my CA. I am stuck.

I know that my CA has my registered plates in his position. Am I suppose to get my plates from my CA and bring it with me to the PCD or is he suppose to mail it to the PCD?

How long did it take to get your car once it clears customs and VPC?

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

In my case I know several days passed between VPC clearance and being offered a performance center date (4 or 5). On the flip side when I was offered a date it was only a 10 day wait. You really have to rely on your CA and hope he/she is doing the right thing. I had temporary plates attached at the performance center. It's worth the wait.


----------



## Tom333 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging words.
The waiting between ED and PCD is harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

The most difficult wait of the entire process was when car was at vpc waiting for pcs appt. Had to will myself to think about other stuff


----------



## Tom333 (Jun 13, 2011)

It turns out that PCD is running a little behind. I just got a call from them and I have my redelivery date: 10/17/11:rofl:

I am too excited!!!


----------

